# Our NASA Plumbrook hunt postponed



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, me and the wife were supposed to be gun hunting NASA on Nov 3rd, but due to heightened security at their facility everyone has to have fingerprints and background checks from the FBI. That takes six weeks to get back so thus they had to change everyone's hunt dates to later in the year. I was really looking forward to hunting the rut with my muzzleloader for the first time, but what can you do! Anyway now we have a new hunt date of Jan 5th. I think their should be snow on the ground and the deer would be moving in the cold weather. But man, I hate waiting...... Lol

God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

That would be frustrating. Good luck in January. The new requirements certainly add a twist to it. I bet there are some folks who refuse to do the check or cannot pass the check that got drawn. No shows would stink given how much many of us want to get in there.


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Mad-eye, it definitely seems like a lot to go through for one day of hunting! But I am still pretty hyped due to hearing about others success on this hunt. Most I have talked to are seeing between 5 and 15 deer on their hunt and getting a decent buck at least. The NASA facility is is Sandusky Co. so I am expecting flat terrain, so that should be interesting. Another unusual rule is that no one is permitted to hunt alone. So if your partner cant make it, or maybe there is an emergency, when you show up you are automatically placed on stand-by status. If they cant find another single hunter to match you up with, than you are sent home. That would suck....


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I've been there twice. It is very worth your effort.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

me and my buddy are hunting dec.8 in unit 57 i believe. i have never hunted there either but we just wanted to try somewhere differant and got drawn this year.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

hunted sector 57 2yrs ago, and we got 4 deer in half an hour.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Plum Brook is in erie county

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok sorry about the mistake. I guess "idontknow" lol!


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

postalhunter1 said:


> Ok sorry about the mistake. I guess "idontknow" lol!
> 
> 
> God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


Make sure that you get your location information accurate so that when you and your wife fill out your deer tags, you have everything correct.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol. It will be worth the wait. Lots of deer in there. Good luck.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

jrbird said:


> hunted sector 57 2yrs ago, and we got 4 deer in half an hour.


never been there before, what is the terrain like at this place.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Flat and thick.


----------

